# New CAAD8 R1000 (Pix)



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c121/Sick_Purple_Liquid/P1010165.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>
<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c121/Sick_Purple_Liquid/P1010167.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>
<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c121/Sick_Purple_Liquid/P1010166.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

Sorry the photos aren't the best, I was just getting ready to take the pictures when it started raining.

If there is anything you want pictures of, let me know!


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

ahh sorry. 

I didn't see there was a picture thread already going.

sorry guys :cryin:


----------



## YakuzaSmurf (Sep 15, 2005)

Purple Liquid said:


> ahh sorry.
> 
> I didn't see there was a picture thread already going.
> 
> sorry guys :cryin:


Doesn't matter... what matters, is how does it ride? Do you like it?


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

I got the R5000 not too long ago. gotta get that Dork Disk off there


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

YakuzaSmurf said:


> Doesn't matter... what matters, is how does it ride? Do you like it?


this if my first roadie. my dad got it for me as training for mountain biking. but hey, I like it. I tried the Trek 5000 and it felt very sluggish. I was pretty disappointed too since I use Trek when I race mtb... I'm thinking maybe its time to start racing cannondale


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

nice. im building up the same frame, same color for my older bro. one thing though in my opinion i would take off the wheel protector on the cassette...


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

mytorelli said:


> nice. im building up the same frame, same color for my older bro. one thing though in my opinion i would take off the wheel protector on the cassette...


I did that already, as well most of the reflectors.

I just need a computer now


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

One of my team mates rides Cannondale mtb's. He is an amazing rider, he placed first in a big national event in Vermont(i think).


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

That dork disc is big enough it could have aerodynamic benefits!

 Glad you got a cool roadbike, and got ridda that frisbee. Enjoy!


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

HAHAHA.Maybe thats why they put them on and they seem to only be getting bigger.


----------

